# Mare rubbing mane, Any solutions?



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

To stop it you have to determine what is causing it.

Is she rubbing because it itches? Is she rubbing because she is sticking her head through a fence and her mane gets rubbed in the process? Is a pasture mate chewing on it?


----------



## erikaharmony (May 25, 2009)

she rubs it when she puts her head through the fece and when it is itchy thats when the most hair comes off.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

erikaharmony said:


> she rubs it when she puts her head through the fece and when it is itchy thats when the most hair comes off.


So you will have to prevent her from putting her head through the fence.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Putting their head into small places is the most common way a horse makes rubbed spots in their mane.

I agree with MLS, you will have to find a way to prevent her from putting her head through the fence. No other solution. How about adding some strands of electric on the inside so your horse does not stick their head through?

Is there not enough to eat inside the fence?


----------



## ScharmLily (Nov 23, 2009)

You need to stop the itch. I have used "calm coat" with some success with my mare when she had an allergic reaction this summer and wouldn't stop rubbing her tail. It's all natural. Also, check the skin at the base of the mane. If it is full of dandruff, she may just need a bath. If it is abnormal in any way, I'd suggest microtek by equus as a safe and effective antibacterial and antifungal agent. For some reason, my same mare's tail got full of scabs this winter. It was perfectly clean beforehand, and she lives in a ridiculously clean environment. I applied the microtek 2-3 times daily for several weeks and it cleared up the skin problems and the itching. Good luck!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

ScharmLily said:


> You need to stop the itch.


IF it is an itch.

I doubt it's an itch. If she is reaching through the fence - it's just happen stance.


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

Do you live in a State where ticks are a common pest? It could be possible she might have ticks in the base of her mane. Just a thought.


----------



## horseluver5336 (Nov 27, 2010)

If it IS an itch, try Shapley's MTG


----------



## CustomLegacy (Mar 14, 2011)

horseluver5336 said:


> If it IS an itch, try Shapley's MTG


Yes, I put MTG on my horse as well. It works very well. he had one whole section of his mane missing, and now its back!! YAY


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I've used MTG, and at the very least its helped my mare's mane grow pretty quickly, but I agree you need to find some way to keep her from sticking her head through the fence. So I would apply MTG, or something similar, and fix the fencing so she can no longer put her head through the bars.


----------



## Xela (Jan 26, 2011)

I would get a fecal done on her, has her food or hay been switched? Any flies where your at? Could be she's allergic to flies or something on your property or may have worms. Have you cleaned her recently?


----------



## erikaharmony (May 25, 2009)

Its not a itch! It's the nice green grass on the other side! Since winter has been around with all the snow her mane has grown back and is really thick again!  so now I guess it's having to prevent her from sticking her head between the fencing.her mane wasn't almost gone it was starting to get thinner then her normal thick hair. She gets good quality hay, there is never not hay in the paddock. But I'm sure any horse would choose grass over hay. But we are hopefully getting electric fencing around our entire property this summer so that might help thanks for all the help/advice
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Xela (Jan 26, 2011)

Glad to know it's just the grass haha. Hope you can put up electric fencing, nice thing is it's fairly easy to put up.

=)


----------



## jdw (Mar 17, 2011)

My gelding has done the same thing; Like you, I watched and he is indeed sticking his head through the fence, as well as fighting with a pasture mate. They began biting and pulling on each others mane. When seperated, however they boo hoo like they were best friends. Considering the hot wire, don't know what to do about seperating them. Any ideas?


----------



## erikaharmony (May 25, 2009)

Is it just the two horses there? Or are there more in other paddocks? Also is it just the two of them in that paddock? How long have they been together?


----------

